# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  El vertido de antibióticos al río Ebro contamina el agua y afecta a la fauna fluvial, indica un investigador del CSIC

## Embalses

*El vertido de antibióticos al río Ebro contamina el agua y afecta a la fauna fluvial, indica un investigador del CSIC* 
08-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

  (EUROPA PRESS) -


El vertido de antibióticos al río Ebro contamina el agua de esta cuenca hídrica y está afectando de forma negativa a la fauna fluvial. Así lo indicó el investigador del Instituto de Investigaciones Ambientales de Barcelona, perteneciente al Centro Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), Damiá Barceló, durante su intervención en el IV Congreso Nacional de Periodismo Sanitario que se celebra este fin de semana en Zaragoza.
Barceló apuntó que "aunque la presencia de fármacos, sobre todo antibióticos, no afecta en un principio a la salud de los seres humanos, sí está afectando de forma negativa a la salud de la fauna del río Ebro, sobre todo a las especies más sensibles, y está contaminando el agua del río".
Para Barceló, las soluciones a este problema pasarían por "mejorar las depuradoras, evitar los vertidos contaminantes al agua y concienciar a la sociedad de no actuar de forma irresponsable con el medio ambiente, para lograr que no tiren los medicamentos caducados por el inodoro".
En cuanto a las zonas del cauce del río más afectadas, Damiá Barceló indicó que "Pamplona es una de las zonas más contaminadas del río Ebro, debido a que tiene mucha densidad de población y poca dilución del agua, mientras que a su paso por Zaragoza, aunque cuenta con mucha población, las aguas del río poseen también mucha dilución, por lo que la contaminación es menos elevada".
AGUA Y ENFERMEDADES
En las sesiones de hoy del Congreso Nacional de Periodismo también participó el coordinador de la Unidad de Evaluación y Desarrollo del Programa Especial para la Investigación y Formación sobre Enfermedades Tropicales de la Organización Mundial de la Salud, Janis K. Lazdins-Held, quien impartió una conferencia sobre 'La guerra del agua
Lazdins-Held indicó que "el agua en mal estado es la causante directa de 23 enfermedades en todo el mundo" y apuntó que la insalubridad de este recurso hídrico "se puede deber tanto a la falta de agua como al exceso de la misma, tras las inundaciones".
Para Lazdins-Held, las enfermedades provocadas por el mal estado del agua se pueden dividir en cuatro grupos, las transmitidas por el agua contaminada por materia fecal; enfermedades causadas por escasez de agua; patologías que se transmiten por contacto con agua contaminada con organismos acuáticos nocivos; y las transmitidas por el mosquito que transmite malaria, filariasis linfática, y dengue.
En España, "si bien con la industrialización se eliminaron una serie de vectores que provocaban enfermedades contagiosas", como la malaria, "la globalización y el cambio climático podrían repercutir en un nuevo establecimiento de los vectores causantes de enfermedades tropicales", resaltó Lazdins-Held.
Con el fin de poner freno a la expansión de este tipo de patologías en los países más desfavorecidos, la Organización Mundial de la Salud cuenta con el Programa Especial para la Investigación y Formación sobre Enfermedades Tropicales. Según Lazdins-Held, el proyecto responde a tres objetivos fundamentales, "promover la investigación sobre las enfermedades tropicales; crear capacidades para que los países más desfavorecidos puedan enfrentarse a estas patologías; y ayudar a definir los planes de acción que dichos países pueden implementar para la prevención".
INFORMACIÓN ESPECIALIZADA EN SALUD
En el IV Congreso Nacional de Periodismo Sanitario también se han celebrado dos talleres de trabajo, sobre la información en casos de crisis y la ética en las noticias especializadas en salud. Para el presidente de la Asociación Nacional de Informadores de la Salud (ANIS), José Manuel González Huesa, el objetivo de este taller era "analizar en situación de crisis cuál es la forma más adecuada de comunicar las malas noticias sobre salud".
Por otro lado, el segundo taller se ha dedicado a la ética y la información periodística especializada en salud. Para González Huesa, con esta actividad "se han conocido los problemas y demandas de los informadores de salud en España y se han puesto sobre la mesa los diferentes problemas que se pueden plantear en relación a la ética y la información periodística".

----------

